

Phoenix 0.10.0 released with assets handling, generators, and more - chrismccord
http://www.phoenixframework.org/v0.10.0/blog/phoenix-0100-released-with-assets-handling-generat

======
glesica
I'm implementing an API using Elixir + Phoenix right now and the community
around this has been incredibly helpful. Despite the relative newness of
Elixir, the ecosystem is really quite rich, at least partly because it can
draw upon the entire Erlang ecosystem. Highly recommended!

------
chrismccord
Phoenix creator here. This is a huge release for us that really streamlines
the development process and adds some big ticket items on our way to 1.0 later
this year. I would be happy to answer any questions.

